# .Can pilots eventually become MARSOC or serve specifically in the special operations capacity?



## kb2012 (Dec 7, 2015)

Good Afternoon Ladies and Gentlemen,

My OSO has been advertising that his CO wants the OSS to put more individuals on air contracts due to higher demand. I took the ASTB two years ago and qualified to be a Naval Flight Officer but not a pilot. I'm currently studying to take the ASTB again because they want me to qualify for pilot this time around. 

They said that whether or not I decide to pursue an air contract, that passing the ASTB for both pilot and NFO would make me more competitive for selection (not sure about this one if I'm pursuing a ground contract) and that if I get selected for air, I can switch contracts if I choose to do so (this seems deceptive and I wonder how this would possibly affect the reputation I have as I enter the Marine Corps). 

There are pros and cons to both air and ground contracts, and my priority right now is to become a Marine Officer, one way or the other. I understand that the possibility of MARSOC is light years away; I am just curious if pilots or NFOs can eventually be given the opportunity to attend A&S and if not, can they serve in a special operations specific setting within the Marine Corps? 

I found this thread below, but it was written in 2010 and did not know if things have changed since. 
MARSOC boat and aviation units?

This will not really sway my decision on whether or not to shoot for air instead of ground, I am just curious as to what advanced opportunities I may have as a pilot or NFO.  

Thanks in advance. 

Respectfully,
Kevin B.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 8, 2015)

I believe that pilots can only serve as FACs in MARSOC. I don't think you can change your MOS and become a Special Operations Officer.


----------



## kb2012 (Dec 8, 2015)

After reading Level Zero Heroes I was under the impression that they were moving towards qualifying enlisted guys as JTACs and doing away with FACs. Is that erroneous?


----------



## AWP (Dec 8, 2015)

What about the S-3 Air position?


----------



## Teufel (Dec 8, 2015)

kb2012 said:


> After reading Level Zero Heroes I was under the impression that they were moving towards qualifying enlisted guys as JTACs and doing away with FACs. Is that erroneous?



Enlisted Marines (and officers) go to JTAC school and received follow on training from FACs.  We call our S-3 Air position the battalion air officer and they schedule air requests and manage the battalion's JTAC program.


----------



## Dusty8071 (Dec 20, 2015)

As Freefalling said, the most likely route would be in some S-3 Air O position. Just like Teufel said, every BN as well as MSOC has an Air O, they spend a lot of time training up the team JTAC's as well as the CSO's that are JTAC qualed. I've never personally met a SOO that started out as a pilot, I'm not sure if that is a Marine Corps thing, not allowing pilots to attend A&S, or just a coincidence. But as with most things in the military there is probably a waiver for it someway or another. Keep in mind too that the majority of these guys that are spending their time on the ground over here previously flew some sort of attack platform.


----------

